# Is this really a turn on?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

This is just a lighthearted thread, but I'm a guy and wonder what other people think about certain things in the celebrity world that apparently excite some people. Personally, I'm not excited by models who pose with snakes. That does nothing for me whatsoever, but apparently it does some people, because there are several photos of women in bikinis posing with snakes. 

I'm also not excited by women with wings like in the Victoria Secret commercials. 

Guys: do any of you enjoy this?

Ladies: has any of your guys ever asked you to bring a Boa Constrictor on a date or asked you to buy lingerie with wings?:rofl:

This is just not my thing; am i just weird?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No, you're not weird. lol.

I do love snakes though....just not for erotic pleasure.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Snakes ... too biblical ... I do like Bladerunner.

I guess it is supposed to be suggestive or something. But I don't get it.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't like tattoos on the lower back. And I don't really care for navel rings. Both say, "Party girl." I don't care for tans much but have seen exceptions.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

This reminds me when H and I 1st got married I would make him dress up like a Chippendale stripper. No shirt, just a black bow tie.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Yess but you must go all the way... Don't stop at wings, you have to get the wings, the kitten ears, a devils tail... A pierced tongue and small ankle tatt couldn't hurt either...

But snakes, NO!!!!

All is fair in RP (role play).... 
Also, not to be confused with furries...


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think the snake is supposed to add that "danger" element. Like "ooh she's a dangerous dirty girl because she likes boas" or something..

idk. stbx always dug the spiked collar and corsets, but I have enough live pets already, I'd be really uncomfortable with him finding them a turn on o.o


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

sprinter said:


> I don't like tattoos on the lower back. And I don't really care for navel rings. Both say, "Party girl." I don't care for tans much but have seen exceptions.


Lower back tattoos are a tramp stamp to me. Or how about the tongue piercing?


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Love the tats on a girl, but I'm not really into the snake thing. Something about that says I'll get injured during sex with her, and I don't want to get injured during sex!!!! LOL


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't care for wings at all.

Not the ones that they actually wear, or the ones printed on the back of a shirt, and especially not tattooed on the back.

It looks really cheesy on women. On men...um...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Back tats are called Ass-Antlers in Australia.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

For any men who DO like to see a naked woman do a little more than just pose with a snake but DANCE with it, here is the DIVA who really did it --many years ago , the REAL her, and all the backlash she got from it, I rented this one crazy day , very low budget but very interesting seeing the sheer backlash of how she was treated for what she considered an artform - in the expression of Erotic dancing. It amazed me the snake never killed her. IN the movie it does end this way, but I looked it up, not true. SHe marreid her christian boyfriend and went off to be a Teacher, probably changed her name. (??) 


Amazon.com: Snake Dancer: Glenda Kemp, Peter Elliott, Wilson Dunster, Bruce Millar, Christine Basson, Heidi Zonneveld, Avlon Dudley, Kenneth Hendel, Gayle Fancutt, Robert Van Leyden, Paddy Norval, Christine le Brocq, Uwe Beckman, Dirk DeVilliers, Hen

My husband wouldn't care for snakes or wings , but have a sexy woman put on some skimpy Red or black leather, put a whip in her hand, and he gets pretty excited. I recall him watching Jenna Jameson in a scene like that. It was a rush for him or I should say a nice "RISE" . 

He Likes the looks of the firey tempresses, coming to take the man down and/or any kind of scantly dressed woman Pole dancing. He prefers all natural..... no tatooes, no boob jobs, no pearcings in her stomach.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I was probably asked to wear just about everything EXCEPT a boa constrictor or wings. He even went out and bought me a pleated plaid skirt (quite short), white starched shirt, and a blonde wig with braids. Catholic school virgin, anyone? 

The dress-up/temptress/seductress games grew old with me. I mean, for cryin' out loud, what happened to just making out and having great, throbbing, sweaty, HOT sex????


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> I was probably asked to wear just about everything EXCEPT a boa constrictor or wings. He even went out and bought me a pleated plaid skirt (quite short), white starched shirt, and a blonde wig with braids. Catholic school virgin, anyone?
> 
> The dress-up/temptress/seductress games grew old with me. I mean, for cryin' out loud, what happened to just making out and having great, throbbing, sweaty, HOT sex????


I confess after having gone to Catholic school through high school, I have a greater appreciation for plaid skirts than most men.

I do like to go to Bonedaddys from time to time. Sometimes the Tilted Kilt.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

None of that, but Hillary Duff and the scorpion...

Also love them wearing nylon or spandex, and this trend with the practically see-thru leggings.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Husband is turned on by any model wet with water or milk....go figure.
Me? An Italian lothario that is 6"4" wearing a Hugo Boss suit. Or the Giorgio Armani underwear model who is wearing nothing but underwear and a smile. Hot daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyuuuuuuummmmmm.


----------



## Feel (Aug 19, 2011)

As a woman I never understood the snake or wings or any other weird adds on.. If I want to be extra ordinary and make sex fun for my husband I dress up like a sexy brid and give him a lap dance on our Aniversary or dress up like prinses liea and stip dance for him. I spend time to find a good song like get it on by Marvin Gaye but all this extra bull this media is trying to feed us well I don't buy it and I don't think any body should
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> I confess after having gone to Catholic school through high school, I have a greater appreciation for plaid skirts than most men.
> 
> I do like to go to Bonedaddys from time to time. Sometimes the Tilted Kilt.


Best quote ever about/from a visit to the Tilted Kilt...courtesy of my mother:

"Honey...boob sweat and vodka do NOT constitute a dirty martini! Stand up straight like a young lady when you're serving things people are going to put in their mouth!"

I can't begin to tell you how many ways I died hearing that :rofl:


----------



## fredless (Jun 12, 2011)

I like a belly button ring. However, I don't like those bars that some women put thru their nipples. Just a turn off for me. I also don't like tongue studs. 

I think a small tattoo on a woman can be quite nice. I subscribe to the "less is more" philosophy. It can be in any number of places including upper back, lower side of the abdomen, ankle. 

Angel wings and snakes don't do it for me.


----------

